# webalizer & confixx_counterscript.pl: undefined symbol: gdImagePng



## Rebel2k (7. Januar 2005)

hallo Forum!

 ich habe einen Strato Server und befürchte das mein webalizer nicht mehr funktioniert, nachdem ich auf die gd2 lib upgadatet habe 

 Weiss jemand wie ich das problem in den griff bekomme? Webalizer hat seit mehreren Tagen nun keine neuen/aktuellen Daten mehr ausgespuckt 

  fehler des confixx_counterscript.pl das cron mir aus gibt:

```
Subject: Cron <root@hxxxxx>  /root/confixx/confixx_counterscript.pl
  X-Cron-Env: <SHELL=/bin/sh>
  X-Cron-Env: <HOME=/root>
  X-Cron-Env: <PATH=/usr/bin:/bin>
  X-Cron-Env: <LOGNAME=root>
  Date: Thu,  6 Jan 2005 02:00:15 +0100 (CET)
  
  /usr/bin/webalizer: relocation error: /usr/bin/webalizer: undefined symbol: gdImagePng
  /usr/bin/webalizer: relocation error: /usr/bin/webalizer: undefined symbol: gdImagePng
```


----------



## Ben Ben (7. Januar 2005)

ch würde sagen der PNG-Support fehlt?


----------



## Rebel2k (7. Januar 2005)

grml!

 wie prügel ich gd2 den png support wieder ein?


----------



## Rebel2k (7. Januar 2005)

ich habs glaube ich hinbekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 habe folgendes gemacht:

 - zlib installiert
 - libpng installiert
 - gd 2.0.33 mit ./configure --with-png=/usr/local/lib/ installiert 

 und mittels 

 /usr/bin/webalizer -c /srv/www/htdocs/web1/.configs/webalizer.conf
 den webalizer laufen lassen

 und es scheint als wenn es nun geht


----------

